
Ask Ars: Should you stop using the word “marijuana”? - LinuxBender
https://arstechnica.com/staff/2020/07/when-you-talk-about-weed-do-you-call-it-cannabis-or-marijuana/
======
CharlesDodgson
I call it reefer, chuff, party smoke, weed, or less frequently rabbit basil.

